# Guide: How to fiberglass?



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

I got this from another forum......good information!!
- Wyldstyle 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How to fiberglass? 
We would suggest investing in some really good how to videos from Select Products.

Http://www.selectproducts.com
Once you get to the page, click on the "Home" link on the Upper left side of the screen. While you are there you can also look at the fiberglassing products they have to offer.


__________________
Thank You,
Jayson Benoit
Member Page : http://www.realcaraudio.com/jay
"It's not what you listen to...... It's how you listen to it!"

1996 Chevy Cavalier
1 - Apline CDA-7894 Head Unit
1 - Lanzar VPRO6.1 Component Set
2 - Digital Design OEM pl2.5 Subwoofers
1 - Lanzar VPRO4200 Amplifier
1 - Lanzar VIBE240 Amplifier
100 sq. ft. - B-Quiet Sound Deadener

If you havn't already, sign up for a FREE @realcaraudio.com email address!
http://www.realcaraudio.com/forums/register.php

Any comments or suggestion on the site please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

trim your signature to 4 lines.


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

James said:


> trim your signature to 4 lines.



I will not....because this is a repost from a different forum!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you have no signature? ok... next time you shouldn't copy over the sig!


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

James said:


> you have no signature? ok... next time you shouldn't copy over the sig!


O.K!! Next time I won't share!!! Ahhhhhh!!





















































































Just kidding!! :jump:


----------

